# Windows Media Player 11



## Maverick340 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Windows Media Player 11 Official Vista Screenshot*

Okay, I don't work officially on Windows Media Player 11, but some friends let me know about a new screenshot showing how it's shaping up in Windows Vista. The form and function of the Player is still evolving so I've been asked not to comment on any of the features you see here.  But as you will be able to easily discern for yourself, the media library is getting a nice facelift.

Full-size screenshot available for download here:
WMPlayer_Vista.png (341k, 1024x768) 
*blog.seanalexander.com/images/Screenshots/wmplayer_Vista_sm.jpg
Again, this is actual work-in progress and shows the latest thinking.

It's really great to see the team opening up like this and sharing more proactively.  Feel free to post your feedback here and I'll pass it along to the rest of the team.  I for one am excited at the direction they're taking.

Update: This screenshot was first posted to The Hive, a surprisingly hip Microsoft community for insiders. Be sure to check it out for yourself at www.hive.net.


----------



## Maverick340 (Nov 30, 2005)

Its a BEAUteeeee


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 30, 2005)

its looks awesome dude ...

do we hav a skin which emulates that in WMP-10 ???


----------



## godsownman (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice looking especially the pause button , it caught my eye


----------



## ravimevcha (Nov 30, 2005)

Simply awsome..

Vista Happning


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 30, 2005)

cool interface, seeing the topic, i thought it had released


----------



## agnels (Nov 30, 2005)

*What A Beauty*

The transparent interface in Vista is really Beautiful. Hope it will be as good in Windows also when launched


----------



## mario_pant (Nov 30, 2005)

mann... i wonder if anyone could get inspired from that and make such a kind of WMP11 skin for WMP10!


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Nov 30, 2005)

for the guys who wanted the skin,here it is------------>*thevista.ru/files/mutogens/wmp11skin_byTheVista.ru.rar


----------



## jay4u (Dec 1, 2005)

COOL REALLY COOL........... LOVED IT....


----------



## Netjunkie (Dec 1, 2005)

Thats a treat to watch.. Look at the small equaliser at the bottom left corner. Awesome.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 1, 2005)

hey folks 

i tried putting the link in opera and it didnt open

but the same opened in IE
can someone tell me why ???


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 1, 2005)

My winamp suddenly looks soo Drab!


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 1, 2005)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> for the guys who wanted the skin,here it is------------>*thevista.ru/files/mutogens/wmp11skin_byTheVista.ru.rar



NOt Working:Says invalid skin!!


----------



## DAVIS (Dec 1, 2005)

its superb man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wish i could get that skin for WMP 10 and that Vista Theme for the desktop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this makes me to show my work, here are some signatures made by me - 

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/949/davisanonymous6qe.jpg
*img218.imageshack.us/img218/3770/davisbecomesarobo4gz.jpg
*img218.imageshack.us/img218/9471/daviscancount3mr.jpg
*img226.imageshack.us/img226/9158/daviscaughtabutterfly3oq.jpg
*img226.imageshack.us/img226/1079/davisfightsawar1dn.jpg
*img226.imageshack.us/img226/9093/davisfilmifunda1nc.jpg
*img226.imageshack.us/img226/1061/davisgreen8vv.jpg
*img226.imageshack.us/img226/7830/davisisstuckinflowers0lt.jpg
*img226.imageshack.us/img226/350/davisjustsawsigns1cc.jpg
*img226.imageshack.us/img226/4233/davisouterglow9tc.jpg
*img226.imageshack.us/img226/27/switch8uj.jpg
*img226.imageshack.us/img226/1376/davisturnsorange0rq.jpg
Here's The Final One
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/4395/davismeetsharrypotter1xo.gif

*Please stay on topic. I didn't delete them, just converted them to links. You need to do the rest.

Edited by ctrl_alt_del*


----------



## DAVIS (Dec 1, 2005)

and thanks for skin man


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 2, 2005)

This is for evry one who dreamt of a standalone 'WMP 11 like' Media Player.
Mind you it still in the beta stage 
Codename HH MEdia Player
*tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs8/300W/i/2005/314/6/6/Gadget_Codename__amp_amp_quot_HH_Player_amp_amp_qu_by_speakersjumping.jpg


----------



## cybershastri (Dec 3, 2005)

Awesome..It works with winamp also..


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 3, 2005)

cybershastri said:
			
		

> Awesome..It works with winamp also..


???
ITs a standalone player based on the WMP engine


----------



## ferrarif50 (Dec 6, 2005)

Great...mindblowing....awesome.....stupendous....sizzling.....sparkling.....
can somebody give me a dictionary please??


----------



## AiM (Dec 6, 2005)

Whoo.... This WMP11 looks cool...

Hope Vista is ready in Mid 2006 itself... 
I'm longing for that though it cost me a thosand for my RAM to get upgraded to 512 MB.


----------



## rajeshgoli (Dec 6, 2005)

Featurewise, it looks like it has borrowed a bit from iTunes!

Gorgeous to look at, though...


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

very beautiful.. great


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

skin downloaded working fine


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 8, 2005)

This HHPlayer looks kewl .. See

*img271.imageshack.us/img271/8852/hhplayer6xx.th.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 8, 2005)

ya cool  8) 

  *img223.imageshack.us/img223/8940/hh6qf.th.jpg


----------



## Insane Devil (Dec 9, 2005)

wow! microsoft is rolling now! without a doubt, the best Windows MP version ever! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## kato (Dec 9, 2005)

man the new wmplayer looks awesome my jaw dropped to my knee i think feature wise it will become awesome too or even the best in market


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Dec 11, 2005)

When do i get it?


----------



## dreams (Dec 11, 2005)

Transparency is real gud.. eagerly awaitin Vista 2 b released.. think how much resource it eats.. awesome work..


----------



## Sparsh007 (Dec 15, 2005)

hav no words to say really the best so far


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 16, 2005)

AWWWESOME MAN!!!! REALLY LOOKS COOL! CANT WAIT TILL IT COMES OUT! AT LAST MICROSOFT HAS SOME COOL PRODUCTS TO SHOW!!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 18, 2005)

CCCCCCCCCCCCCCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sidewinder (Dec 18, 2005)

Its good but stilll there is bug.I found at least two..sometimes causes memory access violation but no doubt a gr8 one


----------



## JGuru (Jan 1, 2006)

Vista rocks, but consumes 512 MB of RAM!!, 
 What Sun developed and named as *Project Looking Glass* (3D user interface), Microsoft has come with its
own 3D interface.  (Possible from some angles only)
Check www.eWeek.com for more details


----------



## jay4u (Jan 1, 2006)

like the new user interface... simply good.... hope they come out with a winner this time


----------



## jram_953 (Feb 12, 2006)

its nice


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Feb 13, 2006)

Donloaded that skin,the day it was released on Winmatrix.
Cool looking,but it's quite slow.


----------



## manas (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks great and matches perfectly with the Aero Dark style.


----------

